# H tractor



## harryo (May 2, 2004)

is an H radiator the same as an M ????


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

No.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome to the tractorforum Harryo!:friends: 

Mark


----------



## harryo (May 2, 2004)

thanks for the repliese. harryo


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

welcome to tractorforum forum harryo. the h has a smaller rad than a m


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Welcome to tractor forum Harryo!!


----------

